# Shep's Beverage



## creeper71 (Jun 25, 2011)

picked this up today.. anyone know why a moxie label is on it??? it is dated on bottom 1969


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 25, 2011)

IS THE MOXIE A PAINTED LABEL,,,?  OR PAPER


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> IS THE MOXIE A PAINTED LABEL,,,?  OR PAPER


 it's a paper... want to soak bottle to remove it as I am very sure it isn't suppose to be there,but need to find out for sure..


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2011)

hmm somtimes bottlers that were on the verge of going out of bussiness used others bottles as they had bottle washing macines!


----------



## madman (Jun 25, 2011)

or somone had a moxie lable and slapped it on there to try to make a buck can we see a closeup of the lable?


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey Rob,

 That's an odd combo. Shep's, I gotta believe, was a pretty obscure brand from Pittston, PA. Is there ACL behind the label?

 " SHEP'S                   07 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       CLEAR                08 1/8  1972 SHEPORAITIS BOTT. WKS.   PITTSTON        PENN. "SHEP'S BEVERAGES" (N & B); NOT A PICTURE LABEL      9.7
 # 54050888:       
  SHEP'S                   07 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       CLEAR SMOOTH         08      1975 SHEPORAITIS BOTT. WKS.   PITTSTON        PENN. "SHEP'S BEVERAGES" (N & B)                           8.8
 # 15020490:       
  SHEP'S                   28 OZ.     RED AND WHITE       CLEAR SMOOTH         11 3/4  1974 SHEPORAITIS BOTT. WKS.   PITTSTON        PENN. "DELICIOUS SPARKLING REFRESHING" (B)                 7.7
 # 24090186:" From Chris Weide. 

 Here's a 1931 greenie Leo Sheporaitis: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 26, 2011)

there some kinda ACL behind it can't read what it says


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> there some kinda ACL behind it can't read what it says


----------



## TJSJHART (Jun 26, 2011)

THIS IS THE ONLY PIC OF  A  SHEP'S I FOUND IT'S "A" IN THE PIC






    IT'S CLEAR GLASS...


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> THIS IS THE ONLY PIC OF  A  SHEP'S I FOUND IT'S "A" IN THE PIC
> 
> ...


----------



## creeper71 (Jun 28, 2011)

should I soak bottle an take label off?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 28, 2011)

I've seen this before with Moxie bottles (or labels, I should say), but I can't remember where. I'm interested in knowing more if anyone has any info on why Moxie has done this.


----------

